# Eastern Buckeye Crappie Club



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Well we had our first meeting saturday. Small but good crowd. Of course no one from OGF. I have raised alot of interest in the tournaments and believe the club will grow as the word gets around.


----------

